# Need help with sublimation ink for Epson R1800



## mydemac (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm getting started in dye sublimation and was wonder if someone can shed some light on sublimation ink for an epson R1800 that just recently bought, along with an ink system from inkrepublic.com. The printer has 8 color slot, but i'm only able to find 6 colors (cyan, yellow, magenta, black, light cyan and light magenta) what colors do I use for the other 2 slots? Do i just use black for the other 2 slot...?

I found this on ebay and was wondering if this is the right ink for the printer as well....

Ebay Artainium Ink

Thanks in advance!

Myke


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mydemac said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm getting started in dye sublimation and was wonder if someone can shed some light on sublimation ink for an epson R1800 that just recently bought, along with an ink system from inkrepublic.com. The printer has 8 color slot, but i'm only able to find 6 colors (cyan, yellow, magenta, black, light cyan and light magenta) what colors do I use for the other 2 slots? Do i just use black for the other 2 slot...?
> 
> ...


Those are for 6 color printers, 1400/1430. If you go and kludge inks that are supposed to go into the red and blue channels (that are not red and blue) you will have an ugly image outcome.


----------



## mydemac (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. Do you know where I can buy red and blue sublimation ink for the other 2 channels?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mydemac said:


> Thanks, Mike. Do you know where I can buy red and blue sublimation ink for the other 2 channels?


Actually you would be using the original 4 CMYK inks from the Ebay dealer, then add the Red, Blue, and Photo Black and Glossy optimizer and these are only available in bulk bags from a Sawgrass dealer. I did find one Sawgrass vendor that has those other 1800 colors on close out half price. Since those are in those CIS "bags", you would need to pour out into plastic bottles or your CIS.

Since this vendor has about the same prices (or less) with these on close out than the ebay vendor you are probably best to get from the one place below as you can get official support, but you would need to get the Artainium CIS.

JDS Industries - Save on Ink!

The LC and LM colors are not used on the 1800.


----------



## mydemac (Jul 8, 2010)

That's awesome! This is exactly what I've been searching for. Thank you so much Mike!!!


----------

